# koch chemie new polish range



## charlie20vt (May 8, 2011)

hi people,

has any one on here use the new Kochchemie polish range at all 

feedback would be great 

many thanks
Charlie a


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Local Koch dealer, must have them next week. I will post my first impression...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any findings yet?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Any findings yet?


Well... don't have much time for testing, but first impression are:
- slightly more cut compared to H8
- abrasives are MUCH more uniform compared to H8. So in some way, H9 finishes even better than H8.
This is all for now...


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Well... don't have much time for testing, but first impression are:
> - slightly more cut compared to H8
> - abrasives are MUCH more uniform compared to H8. So in some way, H9 finishes even better than H8.
> This is all for now...


Even better. Sounds good. :buffer:


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Well... don't have much time for testing, but first impression are:
> - slightly more cut compared to H8
> - abrasives are MUCH more uniform compared to H8. So in some way, H9 finishes even better than H8.
> This is all for now...


Thank you for your initial impressions with H9. 

Did you also pick up M3.02 and F6.01 to test?

- Steampunk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Steampunk said:


> Thank you for your initial impressions with H9.
> 
> Did you also pick up M3.02 and F6.01 to test?
> 
> - Steampunk


I accidentally picked M3.02, and purposely bought F6.01 to try the other day and the dedicated pads. I'll be testing this weekend and let you know how I get on ( Previously used H8, M2 and P2)


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Please do


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Maybe F05.01 or F06.01 would be ideal one-step polish with DA before selling car. Are these Koch polishes oil heavy or easy to wipe off without need to wash car after polishing?


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Maybe F05.01 or F06.01 would be ideal one-step polish with DA before selling car. Are these Koch polishes oil heavy or easy to wipe off without need to wash car after polishing?


Based upon how Koch Chemie rates F5.01, it's in the P2500 ish range... So like Menz MC2500, Scholl S20 Blue, etc. F6.01 got bumped up an extra point on their cut scale whilst maintaining a P2500 rating, so sounds more like Rupes UHS level cut on spec...

Based upon how Koch Chemie rates them, these are not as aggressive as some of the other 1-step, P1500-2000 rated heavy polishes on the market... Like Scholl S20 Black, S17+, Menz MC2200, OP-II, 3D One, etc.

Whether or not this cut category of polishes makes them an ideal 1-stepper for resale jobs depends on whether a P2500 polish will suffice, or if you need a P1500 one to do the job. I happen to really like P2500 polishes, and find where they sit in the polishing spectrum very useful, even though they aren't always the ultimate in cut. So I'm very curious about this new line from KC...

I'll definitely appreciate hearing anyone's initial experiences with them. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I have used Fixer at the moment but considering change it towards Koch Chemie because Koch is much cheaper and has some good reviews.

Edit: I'm not sure are they using same kind of measuring than other because they rate Fine Cut F6.01 as a Fine polishing compound


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

sm81 said:


> I have used Fixer at the moment but considering change it towards Koch Chemie because Koch is much cheaper and has some good reviews.
> 
> Edit: I'm not sure are they using same kind of measuring than other because they rate Fine Cut F6.01 as a Fine polishing compound


P-ratings are industry standard... It's the maximum sanding grit the product can remove (Typically on rotary, with wool.). The English definition of polish vs. compound is not standardized, though... Scholl S40 for example is called a 'Compound', as well, and it's one of the finest finishing polishes on the market... There's some wiggle room in the way companies rate polishes; hence why if you put three polishes with the same P-ratings side by side, there will be some variances in how they cut. However, you can generally trust the P-rating to put you in a ballpark of how much a product can cut against a standardized defect type, when pushed to the top end of its cutting potential (Maximum cut pad, powerful polisher.).

A P2500 polish will not have anywhere near the amount of cut of Fixer.

The proviso in this is the assumption that all polishes react equally well to all paints, which they don't. The solvent reaction piece of the equation can significantly foul the cutting potential of some polishes. Environmental conditions, as well... Humidity or temperature causing the polish to gum up rather than cut smoothly, can reduce how well polishes can cut and finish.

I wish you luck in finding a suitable replacement for Fixer. :thumb:

- Steampunk


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> P-ratings are industry standard...
> 
> A P2500 polish will not have anywhere near the amount of cut of Fixer.
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks.
What would be your thoughts replacement for Fixer? I really don't like Scholl polishes because their oilyness


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Steampunk said:


> Thank you for your initial impressions with H9.
> 
> Did you also pick up M3.02 and F6.01 to test?
> 
> - Steampunk


Tomorrow maybe


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Little update... Today I have a time to play with H9 again.  I have found that H9 have very aggressive initial cut, but after few passes, cutting ability degrees dramatically... Never use CarPro Clearcut before, but I think they are similar in some way. Also make some test with 3D ACA 500. Well for the cut power, 3D wins. For finish... H9 wins 
Hope this info was helpful for you guys.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

pawlik said:


> Tomorrow maybe


Thank you... I'll look forward to hearing anyone's opinions on these new products. :thumb:



sm81 said:


> Good to know. Thanks.
> What would be your thoughts replacement for Fixer? I really don't like Scholl polishes because their oilyness


To avoid hijacking the thread, I'll PM you.



pawlik said:


> Little update... Today I have a time to play with H9 again.  I have found that H9 have very aggressive initial cut, but after few passes, cutting ability degrees dramatically... Never use CarPro Clearcut before, but I think they are similar in some way. Also make some test with 3D ACA 500. Well for the cut power, 3D wins. For finish... H9 wins
> Hope this info was helpful for you guys.


Thanks for the update... 

- Steampunk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Folks just tested out the M3.02 and F6.01, going from the old system, this is my conclusion;

F6.01 - Dusty but absolutely in love with it, just use a microfibre pad. Fantastic on the new super hard Mercedes Paints.
M3.02 - Much like the old system, slightly more cut so again better suited for harder paints.

Basically the new range is aimed for the new harder paints of Germany and as always superb products, that you won't be disappointed in.

The new pads for these, as far as foam go they're great and give microfibre a good run for their money, I didn't experience as much dusting when using the KC pads, so that's to be considered if you want lower dusting. But Meguiar's microfibre pads are still the winner in my book.

If you run out of compound / polish, it's a must buy. If you want to replace your old system with the new then don't worry you're not missing out much, unless you don't have F6 then you are a lot


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Can F6.01 be one-step like scholl s20?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

sm81 said:


> Can F6.01 be one-step like scholl s20?


I haven't personally used Scholl S20, but depending on the quality of the finish you're after then I'd imagine it could.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Why does no one put up pics/vids these days:buffer:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

H-M3 said:


> Why does no one put up pics/vids these days:buffer:


 didn't think there was much to see to be honest, it's silver! But here you go after speed 3 - 4, Koch Chemie F6 with Meguiars Cutting Pads



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

No before/after?😔


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

H-M3 said:


> No before/after?😔


Don't do them, just power it out lol


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Beautiful garage WellGel!:lol:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

H-M3 said:


> Beautiful garage WellGel!:lol:


It was better when it was clean and wasn't full of bags of cement and furniture! I'll be clearing it out and putting in a row of ikea kitchen cabinets soon, also repairing the floor and repainting


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

My car is Silver too, what machine was you using?


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

beatty599 said:


> It was better when it was clean and wasn't full of bags of cement and furniture! I'll be clearing it out and putting in a row of ikea kitchen cabinets soon, also repairing the floor and repainting


Mate in London your garage is bigger than most of our living room!:lol:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

H-M3 said:


> Mate in London your garage is bigger than most of our living room!:lol:


I'm using the Rupes Bigfoot mk2 and lhr75, come on over to Northern Ireland in rural areas, city life isn't for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

beatty599 said:


> Folks just tested out the M3.02 and F6.01, going from the old system, this is my conclusion;
> 
> F6.01 - Dusty but absolutely in love with it, just use a microfibre pad. Fantastic on the new super hard Mercedes Paints.
> M3.02 - Much like the old system, slightly more cut so again better suited for harder paints.
> ...


Thank you very much for your feedback... Much appreciated, and a great result. :thumb:



H-M3 said:


> WellGel!:lol:


TOWIE! Lol.... :lol:

- Steampunk


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Steampunk said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback... Much appreciated, and a great result. :thumb:
> 
> TOWIE! Lol.... :lol:
> 
> - Steampunk


You Americans love Essex


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Any more experiemcees with these?


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

sm81 said:


> Any more experiemcees with these?


Just me again lol, I've continued trialling them with the new Polishes.

I've found they perform best on super soft paint! Just started polishing an E30 M3 with original Single-Stage Paint which usually just overwhelms most pads, due to the amount of paint that comes off.

My go to pads Meguiars Microfibre had to be blown out 2-3 times for a 2ft by 2ft area, the Koch Chemie Purple pad ( doesn't need anymore cut because it's so soft ) could so 3ft by 2ft area without requiring a blow out with the air compressor at all, as well as leaving a 20-25% better finish!

I was using the new Anti-Hologram fine polish M3.02 can't quite remember the numbering, but it is the new one lol.

I'll post up pictures when I'm finished :wave:


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Just the Bonnet is polished in this picture, bonnet and roof are both relatively flat so was doing them with the 5 inch pad to get them done, before starting the rest with a 3 inch.

There's actually a colour difference in person, don't think the camera picks it up however.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

